# 3M Free sample



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Free 3M sample of Performance Finish and a free microfibre cloth :thumb:

http://mmm5685.tmbclients.co.uk/con...esscode=6k97927&source=carcare&countrycode=uk


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

requested.....cheers


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Cheers for posting that cliff


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice one, thankyou for that


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for posting this :thumb: No doubt this will be oversubscribed like the EVO offer so I'll just point out the T&C's now:



> Free Sample Terms and Conditions
> 
> 1. No purchase necessary.
> 2. The free sample offer is open to all European residents over the age of 18 with the exception of employees and their families of the Promoter and its affiliates or subsidiary companies and anyone else connected with this offer.
> ...


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Cheers for that. T&C state that they're only sending out to the first 50 applicants, so not holding out much hope, but worth a punt :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks! Requested!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

thanks for posting the link


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

requested lets see if it turns up.

Cheers Cliff


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Why the hell not, I'm there like swimwear.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Requested one, hope i was one of the 50


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

just requested. sit back and wait now. thanks for posting this.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

requested aswell

Not holding out much hope for being in the 50 though!

Cheers


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

If you aren't in, you can't win :thumb:


----------



## r32_dub (Sep 14, 2009)

NornIron said:


> If you aren't in, you can't win :thumb:


+1 fingers crossed for us all. Really interested to try this stuff. Thanks again for the heads-up.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep gave it a shot


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

registered , thanks mate.


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't see where thats available.... maybe its finished now?


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nikon1149 said:


> I can't see where thats available.... maybe its finished now?


Yeah, I can't access it either. The 50 samples have obviously all been requested. It's good to see they're not letting people register for a free sample when there aren't any more, unlike a certain magazine - well done 3M :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

charlie53 said:


> Yeah, I can't access it either. The 50 samples have obviously all been requested. It's good to see they're not letting people register for a free sample when there aren't any more, unlike a certain magazine - well done 3M :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

missed out on this. so :wall: and :wall: for evo :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

sweet that means i got one then


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Same. This and swissvax, I AM lucky!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like i was in


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

too slow for me.. balls


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

> Q. Does 3M's Performance Finish have any abrasive in it?
> A. No, it is a car wax with no abrasives, so will not remove scratches. It has a high performance polymer that bonds to the surface to provide maximum protection. 3M Scratch Remover is needed to take out scratches.


No abrasives, so what does it do? It is a sealant?


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Watch out for the post, my sample has just arrived


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

How soft is the cloth? Is it suitable for general jobbies like shuts or is it worth keeping with my "premium" plush ones for polishing duties?


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> How soft is the cloth? Is it suitable for general jobbies like shuts or is it worth keeping with my "premium" plush ones for polishing duties?


It seems like a good quality cloth. Here's a pic in comparison to a Eurow towel.










If the Eurows are a 10 for softness, the 3M is about a 9. Hope that helps :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

charlie53 said:


> It seems like a good quality cloth. Here's a pic in comparison to a Eurow towel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good enough for me


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Just recieved mine too  Its of a good qaulity, just wish it was a little warmer to try the Performance Finish sample! Very nice of 3M and of course the original poster


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Here, someones at it.

I didn't get my free becks vier glass, I didn't get my demon shine sample and my 3m sample is looking unlikely! Boo!


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Here, someones at it.
> 
> I didn't get my free becks vier glass, I didn't get my demon shine sample and my 3m sample is looking unlikely! Boo!


To be fair this is the only thing I've received after signing up to everything in your list and subscribing to EVO.


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Has this freebie finished? cant see antyhing on the link


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep, was removed


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hasn't turned up, same with the becks glass so far. But swissvax did


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

3M sample arrived today!!

Nice.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Not got mine and i posted the link


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Cliff do you need a micro-fibre for yer tears?









Thanks again for the link and I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Cliff do you need a micro-fibre for yer tears?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wall::wall: thanks :lol::lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Got mine in today too! Looking forward to giving the sample a go... anyone had a chance yet?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

mine ain't in yet


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Nothing for me Yet


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Received mine today. Looking forward to seeing what its like after xmas :buffer:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Still nothing here


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Guess what came in the post today?

Indeed it was this sample - had just went inside after rain stopped play on me cleaning my car!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Nah mine ain't arrived yet


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

recieved my sample forgot id even signed for one


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

Got minbe


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Cliff said:


> Still nothing here


Mine arrived today.:thumb:

Thanks for posting this up.:thumb:

Steve O.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Well I emailed them last Thursday asking why everyone who applied after me has got one and I have not.

No reply so far


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

How can someone in spain get it before me?
c'mon 3M :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Shame the link has expired


----------



## jackotdi (Dec 9, 2009)

got mine today with a lovly nice microfibre,cant wait to try it


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Only thing about the MF is that it has a printed logo on it likely to scratch your paint. Its not as big or as soft as the Costco ones but its worth a punt.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine arrived, always nice to see something in the post, especially when you don't expect it to arrive!


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine arrived today. Had forgotten about it. Nice and very welcome surprise. Will try in the New Year. Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Got mine today - good quality cloth and some Performance Finish sealant - thanks much OP !! :thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Mine arrived today too, well done that man!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine arrived aswell. Completely forgot about it!

Cheers for posting this up.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Got mine today :thumb:


Anyone used it yet? Already got two of the cloth's which arn't bad


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

nah i still ain't got nothing.
but tomorrow should be a good day for things coming in.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

Got mine today.......woohoo!!:thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine arrived today :thumb:

The look i got from the other half when i opened it and she saw what it was. I got the old " now what have you bought" comments :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

admg1 said:


> Mine arrived today :thumb:
> 
> The look i got from the other half when i opened it and she saw what it was. I got the old " now what have you bought" comments :lol:


You could just turn around, smile, and say..

"**** all. "


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Nothing for me!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Nothing for me still


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

got mine today  can wait to try them out....bloody weather lol


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

mine arrived today aswell. looks a decent micro, to cold to try the rest... brrrrrrrrrr. cheers cliff..


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW i actually got mine just this min lol thought i wasnt going to get it, nice one 3m


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Still waiting mine... Hope it's not freezed when it arrives:tumbleweed:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine turned up this morning.:thumb: Might be a while before I get to use it though.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mine turned up this morning too - just in time for Christmas :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Still nothing, or the packages i ordered at the weekend


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Got mine today, but no MF! Just the sample.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Bad luck man, I think that's because there was a limited supply. At least you got something.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Well I never got mine, and I posted the link


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I ordered mine right at the beggining, i'm just unlucky.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Cliff said:


> Well I never got mine, and I posted the link


Proper harsh !


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> I ordered mine right at the beggining, i'm just unlucky.


I think they started at the wrong end of the list


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Cliff said:


> I think they started at the wrong end of the list


Looks like it, evo publishers done the same by the looks of it. lol


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I recieved mine in December but never had the weather to try it!


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

Recieved mine just before christmas too! Thanks cliff, hope yours shows up eventually.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Just got mine, minus the microfibre.

Bottom of the letter was soaked and torn(looks like it has been opened by a letter opener), royal fail at their finest again.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Still never got mine, tried ringing them and after getting through 2 depts to get to the right one they cut me off


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

I got mine today. No MF just two samples of the sealant. Need somthing to try it on now


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine isnt here, but all I really wanted was the microfibre lol


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Iv used teh MF once and its pretty good not worth the £5 they want for it tho, iv not used the Sealant as i ****ing lost it lol, im sure i put it in teh glove box but allais its not to be seen


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

got mine this morning but no mf only 2 samples and i think one of them leaked as envelope was soaking - thanks rm


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Looks like there was no MF for the later ones. lol

only 2 samples.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

same here, got 2 packs of the product....but no mf. lol, still looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah same here. was looking forward to a new microfibre. nevermind. 2 sachets of Performance finish to play with.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

new member of the 2 sachets club :lol:


----------



## dean5053 (Oct 8, 2009)

i received my two sachets today, but like the rest of you - no MF, looking forward to giving them ago tho!


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

lol i went on there, then after properly looking at this post realised i think im a few days late for this one!!lol!

Anyhow i bought some of there shampoo, as i believe miracle uses it and thinks its very good!!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I got two packets today too! Be interested in other peoples thoughts! Not sure when I'll get to test mine, I already have a mountain of other stuff that needs to be tried first!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Got my two sachets today as well. No idea when I'll get a chance to use it, tipping it down here today, and wind that would take you to Kansas if you're not careful............ :lol:


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Got 2 sachets today also :thumb: Thanks to the OP


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Got two on saturday, thanks :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

is this still working, i can't find form?


----------



## AM1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I cant find the form either, might have ended.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Ended over a month ago :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

ah well

going to buy the samples i've seen from autobrite or elitecarcare

where else sells them? also do they come in original 3M bottles?


----------

